# Hi all



## phoenix221984 (Jul 27, 2007)

Not sure if this is in right place, feel free to move if necessary.

Just wanted to say hi and share my cat photos but not sure how to do it, would be grateful for any help...

Figured it out, i uploaded them to my gallery, please have a look and let me know what you think


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome! Your kittties are adorable!! :luv


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

This may be easier for the others. 
Here are your gallery pics. :wink: 






































P.S.
Pretty kitties and your latest edition is almost the spittin' image of Phoenix!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome...adorable kitties!

(I did move this to Say Meow for you)


----------



## phoenix221984 (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi thanks for all your replies and help...

Is it unusual for a kitten to only drink from a proper cup or beaker? She has water in her bowl all the time but wont touch it.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Welcome, Phoenix! It's adorable; that's what it is!


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! Cute kitties!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

**** and welcome! Purrs to the pretty kittys!


----------



## TrinityQuiet (May 18, 2007)

Once my cats discovered cups to drink out of, you'd think it were torture to suggest any kind of shallow dish. I think it's easier from a taller vessel, no crouching and extending their necks at an awkward angle to drink. Not to mention that cup probably gets changed a lot.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cute kitties!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome! I think little kitties love to drink out of human cups, I know when Sugar was little, she'd do that all the time & grew out of it :lol:


----------

